# human shampoo to wash your horse????



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/can-you-bathe-horse-regular-human-60184/


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I use whatever is cheapest when I am washing often during the summer---no reactions in 20+ years. No matter what I am using, I dilute and spray on, including conditioner.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a stock pile of human shampoo that I bought at the dollar store... I just buy the stuff that smells yummiest.

Totally safe, but if you plan on showing, I would have horse shampoo and conditioner, just because it was designed for their coats


----------



## taylorjane17 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use human shampoo and conditioner. Whatever I find laying around the house. But I did use pantene pro-v moisterizing shampoo and conditioner on my geldings tail because it was very dry and it actually did help.


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Humans and horses have different Ph leveled skin. Human shampoo maycause aome irritation to a horses skin and I have hear human shampoo is harder to wash out of a horses coat and it builds up which is what can cause irritation. 

It really is your own personal decision wether or not you use human shampoo, I just thought I'd throw in some information 

I personally choose horse shampoos and conditioners 
(although apparently human hair detanglers work great on manes and tails too, because they don't stay directly on the skin they would be less likely to aggrivate the skin)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surfinggetsmeup (Aug 16, 2010)

I use Ivory dish soap or whatever human shampoo is on sale at Walmart.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I use avon bubble bath...suave, dawn, what ever is handy at the time. No ill affects after 30yrs....and cheaper....:wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I guess I use "both" because I use Mane & Tail which for the longest time has been used for both people AND horses  

But I do keep a bottle of diluted Pantene Pro-V conditioner for my mare's mane and tail, as a "leave in" conditioner


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

I use whatever smells nice for his body. Lol Gave him a bath yesterday and used Herbal Essences for his body, and the mildest, no tears formula of baby shampoo I could find for his face.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a spray bottle that says "mane and tail detangler" 
buts its really Infusium leave in conditioner. I like it better and I think its a bit cheaper. I just keep refilling the spray bottle. 
I do prefer a horse shampoo. We have one filly with skin problems so I use a medicated one on her and citronella on the rest.


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

I use any human shampoo and conditioner on my guys mane and tail and use dawn dish soap for his body, when I was them i scub for a LONGGGG time when I am rinsing him. so, I guess it is up to you with what you want to do just watch out for reactions


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

When prepping for shows, I like to use a body boosting human shampoo and conditioner for my horse's tail. It makes it look fuller and thicker without adding frizz.  I also add in some body boosting gel, braid it and bag it. At the show, I unbraid and brush it to full fluffiness.


----------

